# Windows installiert automatisch einen Treiber



## TobGod (24. Oktober 2003)

Hi ! Ich habe meinen veralteten Treiber für meine Gforce4MX460 deinstalliert und hatte auch schon einen neuen heruntergeladen, nämlich den Detonator 52.14 für XP. Nun habe ich das Problem wenn ich den alten Treiber deinstallier und danach den PC neu starte, installiert Windows automatisch den Detonator 45.23 . In der Zeit kann ich nichts drücken oder die automatische Hardware Suche ausstellen. Dann geht der Monitor aus und ich kann den PC nurnoch durch reseten neu starten. Danach ist dann halt immer der 45.32 er installiert. Also habe ich nicht die Möglichkeit den neuen (52.14) Treiber zu installieren. Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich die automatische Treiberinstallation unterdrücken kann ? Man kann doch bestimmt irgendwie diese automatische Hardwaresuche austellen !? Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## Neyman (24. Oktober 2003)

hast du schon mal den abgesicherten modus ausprobiert?
(beim starten F8 drücken)

ich weiß net, ob das auch bei deinem problem funktionieren wird, aber manchmal kann man bei windows automatische aktionen verhindern, indem man SHIFT gedrückt hält....

der abgesicherte modus dürfte aber eigentlich schon ausreichen.

neyman


----------



## TobGod (24. Oktober 2003)

Jo im abgesicherten Modus, hast du Recht, wird der Treiber nicht automatisch installiert aber im abgesicherten Modus konnte ich auch nicht den neuen Treiber installieren. Achja und noch eine Frage: Ich habe eine nVidia GeForce 4 MX460 . Welcher Treiber ist für diese Grafikkarte ich habe schon gegooglet aber nichts dazu gefunden welchen Treiber man dafür nehmen sollte. Bitte helft mir !


----------



## Neyman (24. Oktober 2003)

sorry, sonst kann ich dir nicht weiterhelfen... 

sind dir nVidia-treiber nicht allesamt abwärtskompatibel? ich würde den neuesten nehmen.

neyman


----------



## vossi (24. Oktober 2003)

Hi,
also NVidia Treiber zu Deinstallieren ist eh nicht so einfach. Laut NVidia läuft ein Update der Treiber so ab, dass du das Treiberpacket, welches meist eine gepackte exe darstellt, entpackst. Danach ruftst Du den Gerätemanager auf und wählst die Eigenschaften Deiner GraKa aus. Danach wählst Du den Reiter "Treiber" aus und klickst auf  "aktualisieren". Jetzt nur noch wie gewohnt den Treiber auswählen und reboot.

Eine Deinstallation der Treiber geht so, dass Du wie gewohnt die Treiber über die Software deinstallierst. Danach kannst Du mit einem RegistryTool jegliche NVidia Einträge aus der Registry löschen und über die "Suche Funktion" nach nv* suchen. Die gefundenen Dateien kann man löschen, nachdem man kontrolliert hat was man löscht. Jetzt einen Reboot und der PC sollte nur eine VGA-GraKa finden.

Der Grund das Du den Treiber im abgesicherten Modus nicht installieren kannst ist der, weil im AM keinerlei Treiber der AGP Schnittstelle geladen sind ;-) deswegen wird das ncht funktionieren.

Zu den Treibern, ich hab hier mal ein Zitat von einer Hardwareseite in Internet



> Eigentlich besteht zwischen den meisten Treibern kaum ein wirklicher Leistungsunterschied, nVIDIA hat in letzter Zeit nur noch an der Performance für Anti-Aliasing und anisotropen Filter optimiert. Als sichere Basis mögen die Treiber 30.82, 40.72 und 45.23 (viel Bugfixing) gelten, beide sind recht ausgereift und stabil. Nur für die neueren Chips der GeForceFX-Serie lohnt ein noch neuerer Treiber, da die letzten Treiber-Verbesserungen fast nur noch diesen Chips zugute kamen.


----------



## KickBillGates (24. Oktober 2003)

Der Detonator ist meines wissens für alle GeForce Karten, egal welche du hast.


----------



## TobGod (24. Oktober 2003)

Also vossi meinst du ich sollte den 52.16WHQL runterladen die Dateien entpacken und auf Treiber aktualisieren ? Also im moment habe ich den 45.32 ja drauf aber ich finde nicht das er stabil läuft, z.b. wenn ich ein Fenster schnell über den Desktop bewege, zieht es ein bisschen nach wenn Ihr versteht was ich meine. Ich versuche mal deine Möglichkeit vossi. Danke schonmal für alle Beiträge !


----------



## Neyman (24. Oktober 2003)

schaden wir es bestimmt nicht, den neuen treiber zu installieren.

das mit dem "nachziehen" kann auch mit der auflpösung und der damit zusammenhängenden bildwiederholungsrate zusammenhängen. zu viele speicherfressende programme im hintergrund können das aber auch bewirken


----------



## vossi (24. Oktober 2003)

Hi,


> Also vossi meinst du ich sollte den 52.16WHQL runterladen die Dateien entpacken und auf Treiber aktualisieren ?


@TobGod
So war es gemeint, allerdings würde ich das Nachziehen der Fenster nicht unbedingt den GraKa Treibern zuordnen. Da könnten schon eher die Sachen hinkommen die Neymann schrieb, dazu kämen noch unfragmentierte FP, zu wenig RAM, falsch eingestelltes BIOS usw.....

Aber eigentlich solltest Du solange du keine echten Abstürze oder Fehlermeldungen hast alles so belassen wie es ist, es gilt nach wie vor "never touch a running system" ;-) besser ist eigentlich alle Einstellungen 2x kontrollieren ;-) sollte das keinen Erfolg bringen kann man ja immer noch updaten.


----------



## TobGod (24. Oktober 2003)

Ok ich danke euch erstmal aber das mit den nachziehen hatte ich vorher ja nie und habe jetzt trotzdem den selben Treiber drauf wie vorher. Naja ich werde die Einstellungen mit Bildwiederholungsrate nochmal prüfen wenn ich nicht geht werde ich dann afu Treiber aktualisieren gehen. Danke!


----------

